# Hello from Essex in the UK



## Steve (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi all,
I decided it was about time I joined a literary forum, so here I am...
Okay. The first thing I should say is that I am a little dyslexic, but don’t let that put you off, it doesn’t bother me, he-he. My problem is that I get the middle letters muddled up, rather common it would seem. A small, and slightly irritating setback, and one that I have overcome. Interestingly, I don’t have too much of an issue with homophones, other than the word quite/quiet, and still to this day I can’t see it. Hey, but we have synonyms to show us the error of our ways. Where would we be without technology? 
I started writing around three years ago and now can’t stop. My first novel was something I thought would suit me, sci-fi. It didn’t and eventually I woke up to my voice, ‘girlie-style’ fantasy. Still, I used that as a learning apparatus. My second tale is near completion – just culling the driven drivel – and I thought I would share some of it with you guys and seek your opinion. It is okay to say what you think because my skin has been hardened to valued input.
So, here’s hoping we make friends and meet one day in Waterstones for our collective book launch.
Steve


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome Steve :hi:


----------



## Flapjack (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome to WF, Steve!

Thanks for joining us. Hmm...I enjoy fantasy but I don't know much about this "girly" voice in fantasy of which you speak. Would be interested (and slightly afraid) to hear more. 

Please let us know if you have any questions at all.

Alex


----------



## Steve (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Jinxi.

Hey, do we have a synopsis bit on here, or do we just post it in the appropriate genre?


----------



## Steve (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Alex, 
I just hate the term 'chic-lit'.  That said, many have suggested I write like a woman.  I do not know how they can tell the difference.  Maybe it’s my slightly lyrical style.  We shall see...
Steve


----------



## candid petunia (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello Steve.  You can just post your work in the appropriate forum. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Steve and welcome.  I too, am curious to see what this girly sci-fi is. As for posting an excerpt, or a short story, you would pick the appropriate sounding forum and then simply post. Please do be sure you have a quick read through of the rules and guidelines to avoid any potential problems, also, there are stickies at the top of the forums to help you there. 

Glad you've joined us.


----------



## Steve (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks 'Candid' and hello 'Gumby'...

... In answer to your question, I'd pair them up, he-he. Oh and by the way, I am not sure 'girly' goes with sci-fi, more fantasy, which suits my style better.

What have I done now, people waiting to read my girly/girlie voice? Perhaps I should have suggested a pink voice. On the other hand, would that just make things even worse? 
Okay, chic-lit/fantasy it is. And, please stop holding your breath, ha-ha.

Edit, and I wanted to know where to post a synopsis please.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Steve. You could post a synopsis in the Writers' Workshop, or in the Writing Discussion forum I suppose.


----------



## Steve (Jul 8, 2011)

Cheers Blue'

Still finding my feet, like editing my profile etc.


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 8, 2011)

hi Steve 

So what do you call someone who is audio-dyslexic? Or hears something completely different from what you actually say. Not quite sure what that is but a dear friend of mine has it and it's the source of much amusement once he's told me what he thought I'd said.

Glad you joined and I look forward to reading some of your works, whatever style it is.


----------



## Steve (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi 'Riad',
I think it's called selective hearing, well that's what the women in my life have suggested.  hmmm...  She couldn't have said that, surely she didn't swear.  Hey, it must be silly o'clock in the moring over there in NewO?

Just trying to work out how I change the name that appears above my picture, the one that says, 'Ink Blot'.


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm 6 hours earlier than you. It's 10.15 here so that means it's 16.15 where you are. Or thereabouts whenever you get around to reading this.


----------



## Steve (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay, I just nervously tried to pitch my first extract under Fiction and it suggests I have insufficient privileges???

Any ideas?

Steve


----------



## Gumby (Jul 8, 2011)

You must have a post count of 10 in order to post creative works, I believe. I see you've reached that number, maybe try again. If it persists, an Admin can check it out for you.


----------



## Steve (Jul 8, 2011)

Thnx eyes and shoes...

Edit, it's still sticking.

Steve

And my posts are not all hello etc, I have offered comments too, constructive suggestions.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Steve.



Nickie


----------



## Steve (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanx Nickie.

Okay all, it's fixed and I have nervously pitched my first extract under 'fiction'.

Steve, I might add I don't think my extract/synopsis shows my girly/girlie voice per-se.  That, me ol' muckers, you'll 'ave to wait for... He-He.


----------



## Demonic_Angel (Jul 11, 2011)

You will meet some helpful people here who do their best to make your writing all it can be. Good luck, and hopefully people will be helpful!  :-D


----------

